
JamLegend’s ‘Guitar Hero For The Web’ Lets You Play Any Song You’d Like - RWilson
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/29/jamlegends-guitar-hero-for-the-web-now-lets-you-play-any-song-youd-like/
======
adamhowell
I'm surprised bands uploading their music for a fee isn't a better business
model than users paying for the privilege to upload and play songs they own.

I'd think a heavy metal fan would be willing to buy songs they liked after
playing along to them.

------
ashwnacharya
Why can't bands sell their song maps along with the music CDs. This will give
the fans an incentive to buy the CDs instead of download them.

------
PStamatiou
Grats on the coverage guys! I blogged < [http://paulstamatiou.com/first-
impressions-jamlegend-it-rock...](http://paulstamatiou.com/first-impressions-
jamlegend-it-rocks) > about JamLegend almost a year ago after I heard about it
from a cofounder (Andrew Lee IIRC) and I didn't think much of it at the time
as I wasn't huge on gaming/GH/etc. And then the comments on my post started
trickling in.. my readers LOVED it. I ended up giving out some 4,000 invites
(<http://www.jamlegend.com/user/PStamatiou>)

JamLegend is a LaunchBox Digital (DC incubator) startup for those curious.

------
rantfoil
Really impressive work -- the beat detection and game generation logic is top
notch. I haven't seen any other rhythm game execute this well on uploaded
songs.

------
joepestro
I've played with JamLegend before. It's really well done, and this feature
seems to be one that is the natural next step for what people want from a
music-oriented game. Nice work!

------
unalone
Damn it. I tried using Amarok (an hour-long piece) and it jammed uploading,
and I need sleep. I want to see if it worked by tomorrow morning.

------
Osmose
I'm really impressed that they're embracing existing tools for charting like
EOF. GH4's custom song system is garbage.

~~~
mhansen
You mean Frets on Fire?

